# New Recycling Coming Near You Soon If Not There Already!



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello forum members....

On Tuesday when I went outside early in the morning I saw a pickup truck that was stacked up about 6-high full of bed mattresses, and at the same time I thought to myself, "I wonder if they're going to try to recycle those mattresses or are they just moving them to another home or such?"

By the way, there is a mattress distribution store close to where I live at. About half of a mile at most.

Anyway... on the news later Tuesday night they had a segment on the news talking about recycling old mattresses and here's what they said.... in basic terms...

Instead of taking them to the landfill, they are now recycling mattresses... You ask how? Check this out!!!

*No#1.* They are stripping the mattresses for the cotton inside to be used for different insulation uses.. homes and other uses.
*No#2.* They're stripping the mattresses for the STEEL springs that they have. You can take them to the scrap yard or sell them elsewhere.
*No#3.* They're using the wood for either making mulched wood, reprocessing the wood or burning the wood. 

I think they're going to just burn the outer layer of the mattresses because of what it would take to recycle them.

I don't know why I thought the truck was recycling mattresses, but now I know it's being done, even if they weren't doing so.

As we can see, the world is now turning into recycling because we have run out of room to properly build and live without poisonous consequences. 

I would have never thought of recycling mattresses, but it IS NOW being done. If you already know about this being done, you're already ahead of me because I just found out last night. But if you didn't know about it before, just give it a little bit of time... weeks or months at most.. and you're probably going to start seeing people wheeling and dealing mattresses right around you.

Ohhh.... and I forgot the box springs that go with them too. They hold the same... but mostly wood. 

Just a thought on my mind and wanted to let all of you know. If you have access to mattresses, you already have a gold mine. Go get paid!

testerman.


----------



## Geo (Apr 5, 2012)

theres a man that lives not far from where i do that recycles for a living and ive seen him with couches and armchairs on his truck. i buy computers from him when he gets them and a few days ago i went to his house and he had a bon fire made of these couches and chairs. i ask him if he was getting a divorce and he said he was scrapping them.i guessed he was burning the material off and selling the steel.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 5, 2012)

They had a news story a few years back about a place selling mattresses that were "recycled". They were pretty much just putting new covers on the old ones. They peeled some and showed what was getting sold to people as new mattresses, and they were pretty nasty. 

Jim


----------



## joem (Apr 6, 2012)

HMmmmmm Profits in Mattresses eh?
I think the big money is bills stuffed inside.
I don't think there is two dollars worth of scrap steel inside.
Maybe they charge for pickup?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 6, 2012)

Bedbugs being spread around and it's bad enough with lice. ewww....


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 6, 2012)

Um a mattress bonfire? That's green!

I bet I could strip 1 a min. And make more off chipping he wood and all that.


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 6, 2012)

joem said:


> HMmmmmm Profits in Mattresses eh?
> I think the big money is bills stuffed inside.
> I don't think there is two dollars worth of scrap steel inside.
> Maybe they charge for pickup?



I think there's more money to be made on top of the mattress after you've made the pick up!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2012)

acpeacemaker said:


> Bedbugs being spread around and it's bad enough with lice. ewww....


I know what you mean. I'd have to do it with a plastic suit on or something similar. That's probably why they said on the news about simply burning the outer part of them.


----------



## Geo (Apr 6, 2012)

i saw a report that says that at a few years old, a mattress has like so many pounds of human flesh in it from dead skin cells falling off. so a mattress gets heavier the older it is.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2012)

Geo said:


> i saw a report that says that at a few years old, a mattress has like so many pounds of human flesh in it from dead skin cells falling off. so a mattress gets heavier the older it is.


Now that I definitely believe. Your body will scale off skin all the time, even more so when you're asleep.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 8, 2012)

testerman said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > i saw a report that says that at a few years old, a mattress has like so many pounds of human flesh in it from dead skin cells falling off. so a mattress gets heavier the older it is.
> ...


Ever wonder why a vacuum cleaner always stinks? Doesn't seem to matter the source, they all smell the same way. 

Dead, rotting skin. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> testerman said:
> 
> 
> > Geo said:
> ...


I have been telling my wife recently and some time ago, whenever she vacuum, the room where it's being used smells like feet, wet stinky feet too. Ohhhh..... the horrible stench. I tell my wife all the time, "We have to get some more bags for this vacuum cleaner".

I do notice the odor that comes from using them, especially on carpets.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 17, 2012)

There's a simple solution. A built-in vacuum cleaner. Some don't even have filters, let along bags. The one I use to cover both the house and shop is a Vacuflo 960. It has twin motors that discharge air outside, and a cyclonic separator. A very nice way to eliminate the smell, as it goes outside instead of inside. The only real negative to the vacuum cleaner is it makes one hell of a lot of noise at the discharge, but it came with a pair of mufflers. They make a huge difference. 

Harold


----------

